# Vertical growth, popcorn buds?



## Wildwelder303 (Dec 4, 2020)

This is Penelope, she is Island Sweet Skunk. 2 weeks in flower under LEDS, Grown in low NPK soil but added flora nova during veg and one week into flower. Because of the vertical growth will I be left with popcorn buds or will these bulk up? I mean I know we will see very soon just thought ide ask.


----------



## FastFreddi (Dec 4, 2020)

Popcorn Bro...internodal spacing is too far...next time during veg, dial lights back and get closer to tighten them up.
Good luck.
FF


----------



## Wildwelder303 (Dec 4, 2020)

Thats what i thought.. thanks man.. how much do you estimate total production?


----------



## FastFreddi (Dec 4, 2020)

Wildwelder303 said:


> Thats what i thought.. thanks man.. how much do you estimate total production?


That is too hard a question, depends upon many factors.
No need to worry about that Friend, just keep her healthy until harvest, learn and make improvements next run.
Good luck...
FF


----------



## Wildwelder303 (Dec 4, 2020)

Its gna kill my average im sure... thanks man


----------



## osowhom (Dec 4, 2020)

Wildwelder303 said:


> Its gna kill my average im sure... thanks man


yeah man i just finished my first harvest keep an eye out for spider mites any sign of any critters act fast i learned the hard way i will say 2 weeks in mine were kinda skimpy looking you will know a lot more by week 4 good luck i think my total weigh in for 3 plants in 5 gallon soil vegged for 30 days was about 3 quarters


----------



## osowhom (Dec 4, 2020)

also plan the next run genetics plays a major roll in it


----------



## Wildwelder303 (Dec 4, 2020)

Next run im doing 4 plants and with what ive learned during this grow im fimming them for sure.


----------



## megamouthuk (Dec 4, 2020)

Only one week into flower, looks good to me fella, popcorn is just down to light penetration down below, also some plants especially sativa influenced always stretch massively, so just trial and error, you could supercrop/bend over branches to have all the buds at the same height, then no popcorn bud.
megamouthuk


----------



## megamouthuk (Dec 4, 2020)

Wildwelder303 said:


> Next run im doing 4 plants and with what ive learned during this grow im fimming them for sure.


Fimm or top them a few times and super cropping is the key.


----------



## FastFreddi (Dec 5, 2020)

megamouthuk said:


> Only one week into flower, looks good to me fella, popcorn is just down to light penetration down below, also some plants especially sativa influenced always stretch massively, so just trial and error, you could supercrop/bend over branches to have all the buds at the same height, then no popcorn bud.
> megamouthuk


I think you are referring to l.a.r.f. but ok....when internodal spacing is tight, nice large class can be grown.
When the spacing is far apart, you will get popcorn or individual smaller buds, that when harvesting can be like picking popcorn nuts off individually.
I least that is my understanding of it, lol.
Peace.
FF


----------



## FastFreddi (Dec 5, 2020)

FastFreddi said:


> I think you are referring to l.a.r.f. but ok....when internodal spacing is tight, nice large class can be grown.
> When the spacing is far apart, you will get popcorn or individual smaller buds, that when harvesting can be like picking popcorn nugs off individually.
> I least that is my understanding of it, lol.
> Peace.
> FF


Autocorrect...glass should be colas...
FF


----------



## Killaki (Dec 5, 2020)

FastFreddi said:


> I think you are referring to l.a.r.f. but ok....when internodal spacing is tight, nice large class can be grown.
> When the spacing is far apart, you will get popcorn or individual smaller buds, that when harvesting can be like picking popcorn nuts off individually.
> I least that is my understanding of it, lol.
> Peace.
> FF


I've seen people call the larf popcorn before but not for years and it's not how I usually hear it described. 
I also have a mother plant that produces clones with lots of branches and popcorn buds but it's not so bad when its covered with nugs every couple inches. The smoke is stronger than a lot of the bigger bud stuff I have at the moment.


----------



## FastFreddi (Dec 5, 2020)

Absolutely...bud structure does not quantify quality, thats for sure.
FF


----------



## Killaki (Dec 5, 2020)

FastFreddi said:


> Absolutely...bud structure does not quantify quality, thats for sure.
> FF


I sort of wish it did haha. Just kidding, I try to appreciate each variation for what it is.

@Wildwelder303 as for your buds, I would say they'll bulk up for sure from what they are now but they don't look like they'll be hella swole.


----------



## Wildwelder303 (Dec 5, 2020)

Naw i didnt think the would be swoll... its ok i figd ide do a natural grow with this plant. 
*natural by means of no cutting. I learned a lot tho with this girl. Thanks yall


----------



## Wildwelder303 (Dec 5, 2020)

megamouthuk said:


> Only one week into flower, looks good to me fella, popcorn is just down to light penetration down below, also some plants especially sativa influenced always stretch massively, so just trial and error, you could supercrop/bend over branches to have all the buds at the same height, then no popcorn bud.
> megamouthuk


I do this now?
Im highly interested.


----------



## madvillian420 (Dec 5, 2020)

you can still have a decent harvest. sometimes they stretch. those nugs will bulk up some no doubt.


----------



## pulpoinspace (Dec 5, 2020)

i agree plant looks good keep it going


----------



## Wildwelder303 (Dec 5, 2020)

Thanks yall, i sure hope so. I love the strain


----------



## megamouthuk (Dec 6, 2020)

Wildwelder303 said:


> I do this now?
> Im highly interested.


Yes, just squeeze the branch between ringer and thumb until it is crushed then slowly bend over keeping your other hands finger and thumb of the outside of the bending branch so as you do not snap it, like i said slowly does it, if it snaps just wrap some masking/sellotape around the broken stem it will heals in day, once bent over you can tie it down to something to keep it low, also bend as the lowest point you can on the plant. plenty of youtube videos showing you how to do it.
Megamouthuk


----------



## Wildwelder303 (Dec 6, 2020)

Scared... lol ill look into it tho for sure


----------



## megamouthuk (Dec 6, 2020)

Wildwelder303 said:


> Scared... lol ill look into it tho for sure


it's easy peasy.
Megamouthuk


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 7, 2020)

Wildwelder303 said:


> Scared... lol ill look into it tho for sure


dont learn to grow from youtube


----------



## megamouthuk (Dec 7, 2020)

evergreengardener said:


> dont learn to grow from youtube


Why not, it's full of useful info for inexperienced growers, fyi i was referring to supercropping, i have yet to come across any video which shows it being done wrong.
Megamouthuk


----------



## doniawon (Dec 19, 2020)

Lol

Ringer and thumb!


----------



## osowhom (Dec 20, 2020)

doniawon said:


> Lol
> 
> Ringer and thumb!


did he mean doorbell?


----------



## calvin.m16 (Dec 21, 2020)

When your plants grow like that your best bet is to snip away the lower satellite branches and just grow out the top colas. I've had strains that stretch no matter what I try. Gorilla Breath is one of them and its a staple of mine. You get that hopscotch style nug spacing on some branches. The only way for me to resolve it was just to let it flip for 1-2 weeks and then go in and snip away any lower sub-nodes (satellite nodes) leaving any healthy van leaves alone. "Lollipop" is the term for the training I use.

End up with big fat tops and no little annoying stuff that is usually not ripe and ends up being hard to trim come harvest time.


----------

